# My music



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I was highly unsure about posting something that is not even close to be finished, specially because it is the work of only one person and therefore made with less neurons than is required to do serious music but a few words crossed with another forum member convinced me that I gain nothing if I don't embarrass myself in front of all the guitarists of Canada. I'm really excited to have my music on the forum. The purpose of this post is to show my playing and to hear your opinions or critiques if, hopefully, someone clicks on it. 
Anyway, I hope the music is better than my English.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like it. I could listen to that all night long, no problem.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> I like it. I could listen to that all night long, no problem.


Wow, thank you very much!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice tones and fantastic playing (very fluid and clean). I also enjoyed the unexpected turns throughout the tune. My mind was expecting you to go in one direction, but you would shoot off in another one. Really cool.

Does this fit into a specific genre?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Ditto! on Lincoln's post.
I listened to the other tunes you have on your YT channel.
Consider posting 'Funk Yes!' here as well. That's a cool one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> I was highly unsure about posting something that is not even close to be finished, specially because it is the work of a single person and therefore made with less neurons than is required to do serious music but a few words crossed with another forum member convinced me that I gain nothing if I don't embarrass myself in front of all the guitarists of Canada. I'm really excited to have my music on the forum. The purpose of this post is to show my playing and to hear your opinions or critiques if, hopefully, someone clicks on it.
> Anyway, I hope the music is better than my English.


amagras....Congratulations! 

Thank you for starting this thread. 
Please post more of your work...as previously requested by laristotle

You are a very talented guitarist with superb creative, arranging and composition skills!

All of those "less neurons" that you write about are certainly "firing" (that is an appropriate neurological term, BTW) extremely efficiently and resulting in very accomplished, serious music.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your kind words! I can't be more happy reading your comments! 

@adcandour I just call it fusion because I love rock music but I can avoid my other musical influences. 
@laristotle & @greco link added and OP corrected: I'm not a single person, I'm a solo composer which is different  (ladies and gentleman, my English!)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was fantastic, thanks for the link!

I'll check your YT channel too, interesting stuff and some great playing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very well done Andrei!

Reminds me of some of the fusion I was listening to at one point in my life.

Nice Strat tones and a very well engineered recording in general.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agrees with everyone. Well done and excellent playing.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, if only I could play half as well...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks again for taking care of posting here, I have no words to express how much I appreciate all your comments and the time you take to check my YouTube channel. I've been convincing to myself that I have to post more often there and I'll probably start by making demos of all my pedals one by one but the camera terrifies me! 

@Milkman, actually is sort of a tele but since it is a Squire made in Indonesia I had to modified almost everything it ended up sounding like my favourite model of all times, the strat!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not my kind of music so about all I can say is it's ok I guess. Then again I'm not big on most music done after about 1980 or so.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicely done. From my point of view I would put this in more of a fusion style. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that's light years better than anything I can play, has a Hendrix vibe to me, which is a great thing. I don't listen to jazz or fusion but I liked that.

edit - why aren't you famous ??


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Not my kind of music so about all I can say is it's ok I guess. Then again I'm not big on most music done after about 1980 or so.


Well just when the heck did you think "fusion" guitar started? The 70's gave us John McLaughlin, Al Di Meola, Bill Connors, Larry Coryell, Alan Holdsworth, Steve Morse, and so many others. They also gave us Boogie amps with endless sustain.

Or is Red Deer that far behind that the 70's didn't get there until the 80's? (tongue placed firmly in cheek).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Well just when the heck did you think "fusion" guitar started? The 70's gave us John McLaughlin, Al Di Meola, Bill Connors, Larry Coryell, Alan Holdsworth, Steve Morse, and so many others. They also gave us Boogie amps with endless sustain.
> 
> Or is Red Deer that far behind that the 70's didn't get there until the 80's? (tongue placed firmly in cheek).


don't know about Red Deer in the 70's....I was stoned in B.C. then. You named a bunch of people I've never heard of. Doug and the Slugs, Trooper and other West Coast groups yes but fusion....nope. Didn't get to Red Deer until 1o 1/2 years ago.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Trooper was the Nickelback of the 70's and being awesome at being terrible they managed to stretch into the 80's.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Trooper was the Nickelback of the 70's and being awesome at being terrible they managed to stretch into the 80's.


Dammit, I actually liked Trooper


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to break the news to you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I'm sorry to break the news to you.


I'm refusing to accept it. 

Looking back over the 60's, 70's, 80's, and 90's, I can't think of any band that was hated that much following gobs of success by just pumping out the same shite time after time.

But we digress, Amagras sounds pretty amazing to me.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, I have to credit GC members greco and mhammer who were kind enough to listen to the mixes before uploading them to yt and spotted flaws that otherwise would have escaped my attention. Thanks for that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Well, I have to credit GC members greco and mhammer who were kind enough to listen to the mixes before uploading them to yt and spotted flaws that otherwise would have escaped my attention. Thanks for that.


I don't want to speak on behalf of mhammer, but I don't feel very skilled as a "flaw spotter" and was only able to give amagras some simple comments to consider. Even commenting felt challenging to me given my limited music-based skills in general and my feeling of being "out of touch" with what people might want to listen to these days...especially as I am probably old enough to be amagas's father.
*HOWEVER,* I like his music very much and I believe strongly in his passion, hard work, dedication, musicianship, playing skills and in his motivation to succeed. I was honoured when he asked me to comment on his mixes and am pleased to be able to support him and to try and help.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Me too. The compositions, arrangements, and production are all Andrei's. All Dave and I did was notice a few things in the mix that Andrei would have likely "fixed" on his own, if he wasn't so close to the pieces for so long.

That's one of the things that happens when one is too close to something you've been working on for a while. Could be a piece of music, a piece of software, a piece of writing, a piece of cooking, a thesis, etc. If you're too close to it, it's hard to spot the difference between what you _intended_ to be there (and believe is) and what is actually there. The good news is that when that "something" has a very clear intent and spirit to it, and enough inspiration, it's easy to fill in the overlooked blanks as an outsider. It's not that Dave or I are that good; it's that _*Andrei*_ is.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Such an unexpected treat! I am listening to those jazz runs( sorry but didn't know what else to call them) as I type and my brain just can't keep up with the pace! Phenomenal! I have to say HOLY SHIT BATMAN! Yes, an unexpected treat! Thank you for sharing! A really stupid question! How long have you played for? I just had to ask! lol

Your technical prowess is stellar!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lola said:


> Such an unexpected treat! I am listening to those jazz runs( sorry but didn't know what else to call them) as I type and my brain just can't keep up with the pace! Phenomenal! I have to say HOLY SHIT BATMAN! Yes, an unexpected treat! Thank you for sharing! A really stupid question! How long have you played for? I just had to ask! lol
> 
> Your technical prowess is stellar!


Thank you so much Lola, I really appreciate the time taken to listen my music! 
I've been playing since I was 7 I think, my father plays popular songs and sings. I managed to take home a broken 3/4 guitar borrowed from a local musician and my father helped me fix it.

Thanks to everyone for the contributions to this thread, the kind words and the messages!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am absolutely so angry at myself for not picking up my guitar at an earlier age! It really bothers me a lot! It makes me so overcome with emotion! I have certain expectations and goals but I will be dead by the time I even get close. I am 50 right now and I hope to be able to play for a while. Arthritis and old age crap scare the bejesus out me. 

What a dedicated and determined person you are!! It shows in every note that you play! I really like your playing and the style is so mesmerizing. I never know what direction your headed in next! That's the magic of your style. There can be no expectations on the listeners part! It's akin to rubbing your hand over a piece of velvet, silky smooth!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I am absolutely so angry at myself for not picking up my guitar at an earlier age! It really bothers me a lot! It makes me so overcome with emotion! I have certain expectations and goals but I will be dead by the time I even get close. I am 50 right now and I hope to be able to play for a while. Arthritis and old age crap scare the bejesus out me.
> 
> What a dedicated and determined person you are!! It shows in every note that you play! I really like your playing and the style is so mesmerizing. I never know what direction your headed in next! That's the magic of your style. There can be no expectations on the listeners part! It's akin to rubbing your hand over a piece of velvet, silky smooth!


Les Paul played Monday nights at the Iridium in New York into his 90's. You've got lots of time left so keep rockin.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Brilliant! Very well produced and I really enjoyed your creativity, your playing, and unexpected twists and turns. A privilege having you on the Forum!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

urko99 said:


> Brilliant! Very well produced and I really enjoyed your creativity, your playing, and unexpected twists and turns. A privilege having you on the Forum!


Thank you so much, it is a privilege to part of this forum!!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I just have to share this, to me is (apart from incomprensible), hilarious: 








The screen capture is from Google+ where I usually share my music seeking for more general feedback.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey that was cool, and you're a good player, too! how did this thread be here for a month afore i saw it?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> hey that was cool, and you're a good player, too! how did this thread be here for a month afore i saw it?


What can I say, I'm very impressed with how many people have given me their support. It has been the fuel I was needing to finally put together some more songs. Thanks GC!


----------

